# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Projekti i Parlamentit

## FЯODO

Projekti i Parlamentit te ri identik me ate te vitit 1921



Para 2 javesh e ca e pashe ket projektin per parlamentin e me duket interesant si projekt dhe jam shume dakort qe nuk planifikuan nje me modern sepse keto plehra politikane nuk e meritojne:D

----------


## ark. Bushi

Arkitektura dhe politika nuk kane ndoj gje shume te perbashket sepse politikanet shkojne e vine e arkitektura mbetet dhe eshte nje deshmi e zhvillimit kulturor te nje shoqerie neper kohe.

----------


## DonAlda

Si? Ky projekti i Parlamentit te ri eshte identik me ate te vitit 1921-PSE? Thashe se tani eshte viti 2007! 

Avancimi i arkitektures Shqiptare, sidomos me objekte publike si parlamenti,  tregon se kush jemi ne si popull dhe perparimin e kultures tone. Nje projekt qe shkon mbrapa ne kohe, nuk e shfrytezon kete cast delikat. Perkundrazi!

----------


## LAINA

Edhe une u shokova kur e mora vesh. Mesa duket edhe elita shqiptare e ka te veshtire te beje hapa perpara, drejt se rese, imagjino populli i thjeshte, turma. Ne vend qe te themi "per fat te mire dhe te keq kemi shume pak gjera per te ruajtur nga e kaluara" vazhdojme te biem ne nje eklektizem te pavend..........

----------


## Borix

Parlamentit tone i rrofte ndertesa...! Me teper se sa forma e nderteses, mua me shqeteson me teper forma qe merr kuvendimi ne ate ndertese.

----------


## LAINA

Tamam! Pseudo-dialoget qe behen atje me ngjajne me shume me ato skenat e bishave ne stepe qe caktojne territorin qe duan te kontrollojne duke ..urrosur neper cepa.......

----------


## Brari

nuk po me pelqen ki projekt..

shum arkaik..

ne jemi vend i ngrohte e catite nuk jan domosdoshmeri sikurse po themi ne finland apo petersburg.. e skandinavi ku bie bore 6-8 muj dimer..


me mire le te marrin institutin e arteve sepse ajo salle eshte tahmëm per parlament dhe njekohesisht jashte ka paraqitje serioze.. dhe kombinon me folen e haxhi moisiut aty plus me universitetin si dhe me kryeministrine si stil..

dhe ate qe eshte sot tja japin teatrit kombetar ..

----------


## LAINA

Mire, te gjithave ua gjete vendin o Brar, po pazar nuk na bere....

Jo te gjitha tipologjite e objekteve mund te pershtaten per njera tjetren dhe te adaptohen per cdo lloj funksioni, ose pastaj do te te shkonte me lire te ndertoje dy objekte te reja....

----------


## Dita

Per kete projekt une kam degjuar qe jane tek rreth 200 studio arkitekture shqiptare e te huaja qe konkurrojne. 
Shtypi sikur nuk eshte ndjere lidhur me kete gje. A dihet gje, se kur fillon skualifikimi, pra kur ngushtohet rrethi i konkurrenteve?

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dita, nga data 23 Tetor gjeri më 22 Dhjetor ka qenë ftesa e parë për konkurrim ku ftoheshin të gjitha studiot ose atelietë e projektimit të cilat kishin në CV-të tyre disa përvoja projektimi dhe kritere në mënyrë që të hynin në konkurs. Më shumë e shtjellon formulari zyrtar i Kuvendit (theksoj *kuvendi* dhe jo parlamenti) të Shqipërisë:

NJOFTIMI PËR SHPALLJEN E KONKURSIT NDËRKOMBËTAR 

*REPUBLIKA E SHQIPËRISË
KUVENDI
*



*KONKURS NDERKOMBETAR
 PER 
PROJEKTIMIN E KOMPLEKSIT TE RI PARLAMENTAR 
TE REPUBLIKES SE SHQIPERISE*



Tirane, Tetor 2006




* 1- Intitucionet  organizuese.*

Kuvendi i Republikes se Shqiperise, shpall Konkursin Nderkombetar te arkitektures per hartimin e Projektit te Kompleksit te Ri Parlamentar. 

*  2- Qellimi i Konkursit* 

Qellimi i Konkursit Nderkombetar per Projektin e Kompleksit te Ri Paralamentar eshte perzgjedhja e ideve dhe zgjidhjeve urbanistike, arkitekturore dhe hapsinore te Kompleksit te Ri Paralamentar. 
Konkursi do ti sherbeje hartimit te nje projekti sa me funksional, me zgjidhje te arrire vellimore dhe arkitektonike, te denje per rendesine e funksionit te tij, per nje prezantim te denje te vepres se re ne marredheniet me institucionet homologe, si dhe ti jape vlera urbanistike e arkitektonike Kryeqytetit e vecanerisht aksit qendror te tij.

*3- Pjesemarrja* 

Konkursi nderkombetar eshte u hapur per te gjithe arkitektet dhe projektuesit,  te çdo vendi, te cilet jane regjistruar ne urdherat, shoqatat dhe regjistrat profesionale te shteteve perkates, me qellim qe te vertetojne kapacitetet e tyre per ushtrimin e profesionit te projektuesit. 
 Mund te marrin pjese projektues te veçante, bashkime projektuesish, shoqeri ose studio projektimi, te cilet duhet te percaktojne drejtuesin e grupit te projektimit dhe perfaqesuesin e tyre legal. 
Nje projektues nuk mund te marre pjese me shume se ne nje grup projektimi.

*4- Lloji i Konkursit*

Konkursi zhvillohet si nje Konkurs me perzgjedhje (parakualifikim) te konkurenteve, duke respektuar  rregullat nderkombetare te pranuara per Konkurset e arkitektures. Si baze per rregulloren e Konkursit jane te rekomandimeve per Konkurset Nderkombetare te Arkitektures dhe urbanistikes qe jane miratuar nga Konferenca e Pergjitheshme e UNESKO-s, ne vitin 1978 dhe ndryshimet e bera gjate kongreseseve dhe konferencave boterore te arkitektures.  


* Konkursi Nderkombetar per Projektin  do te zhvillohet nepermjet fazave te meposhtme :* 

 Faza e perzgjedhjes se konkurenteve nepermjet kualifikimit, nga Komisioni i Vleresimit dhe hartimi i nje short  liste me dhjete studio projektimi, ne baze te dokumentave te derguara nga pjesemaresit. Perzgjedhja do te bazohet ne eksperincen ne pjesmarrjen ne Konkurse te ngjashme, si dhe projektimin dhe realizimin e objekteve te ngjashme.
 Ne fazen e dyte konkurentet, studiot e kualifikuara sipas short  listes, do te marrin materialet e nevojeshme  per hartimin e Projekteve. Materializimi i ideve te pjesmareseve do te jete, ne formen e nje skice  ideje te zgjeruar. Keto projekte do te gjykohen nga Juria e Konkursit, e cili do te zgjedhe Projektin fitues. 

*5- Kriteret e vleresimit te Konkusit* 

*Projektet e paraqitura do te vleresohen nga Komisioni i Konkursit ne baze te ketyre kritereve kryesore :*

 1.  Cilesia estetike dhe arkitekturore e projektit: e shprehur nepermjet te gjithe struktures se 
 godines, cilesia dhe layouti i shperndarjes se hapesirave, menyra e realizimit dhe 
plotesimi i kerkesave te Detyres se Projektimit;  vleresimi deri 30 pike ;
 2.  Vlera e projektit ne lidhje me rivleresimin e zones se ndertimit, impakti i projektit ne strukturen urbane dhe lidhja me godinat ekzistuese, zgjidhja e rrjetit rrugor dhe hyrjeve ne  objekt, sistemimi i hapesirave te hapura ;   vleresimi deri 35 pike.
 3.  Karakteristikat e projektit nga pikepamja e fleksibilitetit te hapsirave te brendeshme ne lidhje me plotesimin e kerkesave funksionale ;  vleresimi deri 10 pike;  
 4.  Te rejat ne ndertim dhe ne impiante, veçanerisht per futjen e materialeve dhe teknologjive eklogjike, si dhe ne kontrollin e kostove te administrimit dhe mirembajtjes, si dhe te kursimit te energjise;  vleresimi deri 20 pike.
 5.  Koha dhe kostoja e realizimit te vepres ;  vleresimi deri 5 pike.
Gjithsej 100 pike.


* 6. Procedura dhe dokumentacioni * 

Paraqitja e kerkesave per pjesemarjen ne Konkurs do te jete ne periudhen nga 23 Tetor 2006 deri me 22 Dhjetor 2006 Kerkesat duhet te paraqiten ne Sekretarine  e Konkursit ne adresen sipas Pikes 10 nepermjet postes, e-mail, fax ose edhe direkt. 
Ne kerkesen per pjesmarje duhet te perfshihen te dhenat e meposhteme
            1. Nje leter per shprehjen e  interesit per te marre pjese ne konkurs. 
            2. Dokumentat legale qe konfirmojne plotesimin e kritereve te percaktuara per 
              pjesemarjen marrjen ne Konkurs. Aktin e rregjistrimit ne urdherat, shoqatat dhe 
              rregjistrat profesionale dhe ligjore te shteteve perkates. Drejtuesin e grupit te 
               projektimit dhe perfaqesuesin e tyre legal. 
            3. Profilin e studios se projektimit. 
            4. CV e anetareve kryesore te  grupit te projektimit.
            5.  Deshmite  e pjesmarjes ne Konkurse te ketij lloji.
            6. Deshmi te çmimeve te fituara n.q.s. ekzistojne. 
            7. Kataloge ose materiale grafike dhe foto te projekteve te realizuara nga studioja e projektimit. 
            8. Referenza bankare dhe bilanci financiar i vitit te fundit. 


*  7.  CMIMET*

 Ne perfundim te Konkursit, Juria e Konkursit Nderkombetar do te percaktoje tre fituesit e tij, me çmim te pare, te dyte dhe te trete, si me poshte:
1. Cmimi per Projektin e klasifikuar ne vendin e pare, me nje vlere prej  60 000 EURO.
2. Cmimi per Projektin e klasifikuar ne vendin e dyte, me nje vlere prej   30 000 EURO.
3. Cmimi per Projektin e klasifikuar ne vendin e trete, me nje vlere prej   15 000 EURO.
Perveç tre projekteve fitues do  te vleresohen edhe projektet e tjere te klasifikuar te short-listes, me rimborsimin e shpenzimve deri ne vleren 3000 Euro per secilin.

* 8.  Perberja e Jurise*
Juria e Konkursit do te perbehet nga shtate  anetare efektive dhe dy anetare rezerve.
Anetaret e Jurise do te jene 5 ( pese ) Arkitekte te huaj, personalitete te njohur te arkitetktures nderkombetare dhe 2 ( dy ) Arkitekte te njohur te arkitektures shqiptare.   

* 9.  Kalendari I Konkursit.*
  Botimi i njoftimit per shprehje interesi                                10 dite 
  Shprehje e interesit                                                           60 dite
  Shqyrtimi i kerkesave dhe hartimi i Short  list                  20 dite
  Shpallja e  Short  list   dhe dergimi i dokumentacionit 
   Pjesmareseve ne fazen e dyte                                          20 dite

*  10. Per informacione te tjera* 

Personat, ose subjektet e interesuar per pjesemarjen ne konkurs, mund ti drejtohen Sekretarise Teknike te Konkursit per marrjen e informacioneve te tjera. 
Sekretaria Teknike e Konkursit Nderkombetar ka kete adrese :
Kuvendi i Shqiperise, Bulevardi Deshmoret e Kombit, Tirane, Albania.
Tel. + 00 355 4 264887
Tel. + 00 355 4 221764
Fax +  00 355 4 221764
E-mail : competitionsecretariat@parlament.al
E-mail : ricardmarku@parlament.al
Adresen e website te Parlamentit Shqiptar :  http : //www.parlament.al 
Orari i punes: nga e hena deri te premte, nga ora 9.00 deri ne oren 13.00.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unë do thoja NUK KA MUNDËSI të jetë ajo që ka postuar Frodo pamja e Kuvendit të ri të Shqipërisë, për dy arsye thelbësore:

1. Pamja që ka paraqitur Frodo nuk i përputhet njollës së përcaktuar në planin urbanistik rregullues të Tiranës.
2. Nëse do vendosej që të kopjohej identik godina e parë e Kuvendit të Shqipërisë, e që sot është Teatri i Kukllave pranë Bankës së Shqipërisë, atëherë pse duhej të bëhej gjithë kjo ftesë ndërkombëtare për konkursin e projekti-idesë së Kuvendit të ri.

Për mua nuk ka fare kuptim. 


Do informohem për ecurinë e projekti-idesë së Kuvendit të ri, dhe nëse gjejë ndonjë pamje do ta postoj këtu.


Përshëndetje!
Drini Nosi.

----------


## drini_në_TR

> * 8.  Perberja e Jurise*
> 
> Juria e Konkursit do te perbehet nga shtate  anetare efektive dhe dy anetare rezerve. Anetaret e Jurise do te jene 5 ( pese ) Arkitekte te huaj, personalitete te njohur te arkitetktures nderkombetare dhe 2 ( dy ) Arkitekte te njohur te arkitektures shqiptare.


E pabesueshmë është që një juri me 5 arkitektë të huaj dhe 2 shqiptarë të përzgjedhin projektin e ish-Kuvendit të vjetër, dhe të gjitha ato studio projektimi me përvojë mos të kenë skicuar diçka me vlerë, më mirë sesa godina e vjetër. Ja edhe arkitektët që përbëjnë jurinë:

1. Ark.  Gae AULENTI,                       Itali                         KRYETAR
2. Ark. Stefan BEHNISCH,                 Gjermani                ANETAR
3. Ark.  Georg PENDL,                       Austri                    ANETAR
4. Ark.  Preston Scott COHEN,          Sh.B.A.                  ANETAR
5. Ark.  Inaki ABALOS,                      Spanje                   ANETAR
6. Ark. Agron LUFI,                           Shqiperi                  ANETAR
7. Ark. Florian NEPRAVISHTA,         Shqiperi                  ANETAR

Agronin dhe Florianin i njoh të dy, Ark Lufi është drejtori i degës së Arkitekturës në Fakuletin e Inxinierisë së Ndërtimit, dhe jep lëndë projektimi, po ashtu edhe Ark. Nepravishta. Ua njoh përvojën që kanë dhe çfarë preferojnë në arkitekturë, dhe kurrë në botë nuk do përzgjidhnin një varjant kopje të së kaluarës. Gjithësesi, do informohem, dhe patjetër që do postoj pamjet e projekti-idesë së Kuvendit të ri.

Mua më duket, kush ta ka treguar ka bërë shaka me ty o Frodo, ose po bën ti me ne. 

Ta them pa të keqe,
Drini.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Drini faleminderit per informacionin qe ke vendosur ketu. Jam shume kurioz te shikoj projektin, shiko se mos gjesh ndonje render ,ndonje foto apo cfardo tjeter.OK? ja kalofsh mire

----------


## Dita

Drini,

falemnderit per informacionin. Nga sa lexoj e llogaris une, i bie qe ne nderkohe, duhej te ish shpallur short-lista e te kish nisur faza e dyte, biles ndoshta dhe te ishin shpallur fituesit. A llogaris sakte une? Di gje me shume ti rreth rezultateve.
Nuk besoj se mund te fitoje ai projekt i paraqitur ne postimin e pare, sepse as nuk ka kuptim ne vitin 2007.

----------


## icelok

Po ç'fare i duhet shqiperise compleksi parlamentar!
mos valle tani per tani ky eshte prokupimi me i madh per kete popull,beni njehere rruget pastaj mendoni per blloqet e udheheqjes.

nuk eshte se nuk i bejne rruget se po mendojne per (makina me krahe )qe te mos behet trafik.

jo se kete ide mund perdorin me pas dhe te tjere shtete qe kane probleme me trafikun.

çdo vit shkoj ne shqiperi,pak ndryshime sheh ne ate vend.
ajo qe ndryshon çdo dite jane :çmimet ................       larte e me larte

----------


## Diesel Industry

postimi tend ka fare pak lidhje me temen... Cke dashur te thuash me kto?Ketu po diskutohent ne lidhje me projektin e jo per cfare ka nevoje Shqiperia!.. C'hyjne cmimet ne kte mes,mjaft me politike.Mundohu te japesh mendimin tend per projektin e parlamentit dhe jo per "parlamentin" se e dime shume mire qe ai eshte per te qare hallin...

----------


## icelok

Po pse kane thirur arkitekt te huaj ne komision,pak arkitekt ka shqiperia.
po miremo keta te huaj nuk vine pa leke.
sipas mendimit tim tenderin e arkitektures munden shume mire tua japin te gjithe arkitekteve shqiptare.e te fitoje me i pelqyeshmi dhe me economiku se keshtu duhet atje se dhe shpenzime te medha nuk me duket e arsyshme ,dhe nese nuk u pelqen vizatimi i shqipetareve mund te therasin ke te duan.
mirupafshim.

----------


## Imperator

Arkitektura e vjeter me pelqen shume per parlamentin, pasi ajo arkitekture eshte me e mire se arkitektura e Shqiperise se vitit 2007. Krahasoni pak arkitekturen e ndertsave te prjektuara nga arkitekte Italiane gjate viteve 1920-1938 dhe do te kuptoni se sa larg jemi me Europen. 
Shiko pak pallatet e reja apo institucionet e ngritura ne baze te projekteve te projektuesve Shqiptare dhe te vjen te vjellesh tek sa i shikon. Mjafton ketu te shikojme dhe pallatet e lyera nga Bashkia e Tiranes qe i ngjajne kopshteve te femijeve.

Prandaj ajo qe duhet diskutuar me shume se arkitektura e nderteses se Parlamentit eshte arkitektura e bisedes brenda asaj salle, imagjinoni arkitekturen e asaj bisede qe behet aty brenda dhe njevleresisht me te do shkonte dhe arkitektura e nderteses nese do behej nga projektues Shqiptare.

Imperator

----------


## DonAlda

Sic e kam thene dhe me perpara, jemi ne vitn 2007. E respektoj shume historine e arkitektures, por arkitektura e nje institucioni te tille qe vehte mbrapa ne kohe nuk ka kuptim fare!

----------


## Imperator

DonAlda dhe une thashe pak me siper se arkitektura e asaj kohe qe eshte bere projekti i ketij parlamenti eshte me e bukur dhe me e mire se arkitektura e projktuesve Shqiptare ndaj dhe thashe qe me pelqen shume ajo menyre.

Jam dakort qe duhet ecur perpara por per diçka qe ndertohet e re e jo per diçka qe vetem duhet rikonstruktuar pasi eshte e gatshme godina, ose ne vend te asaj egzistueses te ngrihet nje tjeter godine parlamenti qe te jete kopje e se pares.

Ne te gjithe boten ndertesat e vjetra rikonstruktohen ose ndertohen te tjera kopje te te vjetrave krahas ndertesave te reja me projekte arkitekturore te koheve te sotme moderne.

Imperator

----------


## DonAlda

Por, pse kopje e se pares, kur kjo mundesi mund te shfrytezohet per ndertimin e nje godine fantastike dhe moderne. Me rikonstrurimin e godinave te vjetra jam shume dakort, por kur ndertesat e reja imitojne hisorine, kam mendim tjeter. 

Kam problem me imitimin. 

Jetojme ne kohe te tjera, me teknologji dhe materjale me te perparuara dhe keto duhen vene ne shfrytezim, sidomos me nje institucion te tille. Shqiperia ka pasur shume ndryshime keto 20 vitet e fundit ne qeverisje dhe ky projekt eshte nje simbolizem i kultures se re shqiptare dhe demokracise dhe lirive qe kemi tani si popull.

----------

